# MPOAC - Dec 12-15th



## DonaldMcL (10 Dec 2007)

Anyone here attending? I just received my itinerary, and I'm a little nervous and excited aswell.

If anyone could clarify "business attire" that'd be appreciated. Suit and tie... or just dress pants with shirt and tie? I'd rather not be overdressed or underdressed. Recruiter also told me to bundle up, apparently Borden has a bunch of snow =D


----------



## garb811 (12 Dec 2007)

Business attire=jacket and tie.  Even if the intent was shirt and tie, you can take a jacket off when the opportunity arises but if you show up without a jacket and need it...


----------



## MP888 (12 Dec 2007)

When I attended the MPOAC, I wore a suit all the time aside from eating in the mess and 'relaxing' in the shacks.  I just wore dress pants and shirt for those occasions.  Some candidates wore just a shirt and tie, while some just wore casual business attire.  It was really a mixed bag, but everyone looked very professional.  I second garb811's view on wearing a suit, as the jacket can be removed and you can dress it down if you like, or be more comfortable during your down time. Just remember that anytime you are outside of your room, you must be in business attire.

Good luck and have fun!


----------

